# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Petrol Fiyatlarının Artış Nedenleri ve Ekonomik Etkileri

## balasagunhan

Son yıllarda gelişmiş ya da gelişmekte olsun ekonomilerin en önemli sorunlarından birisi, uluslararası piyasalarda petrol fiyatının aşırı artış göstermesidir. 2003 yılında ham petrolün varil fiyatı 30 dolar düzeyinde iken 2005 yılında 70 dolara, günümüzde de 100 dolara ulaşmış durumdadır ve gelecekte de, bu artış trendinin sürmesi beklenmektedir.

Dünya petrol arzını ve dolayısıyla fiyat oluşumunu etkileyen başlıca faktörler arasında; ülkelerin stratejik petrol rezervleri, üretici ülkelerin ellerindeki stok miktarı, üretim ve taşıma maliyetleri, mevsim koşulları, OPEC, IEA, ABD, Büyük Petrol şirketlerinin strateji ve yatırım politikaları yer almaktadır. Fiyatın oluşmasında talep yönünden etki eden faktörler arasında; ekonomik gelişme, bölgesel ekonomik-siyasal-askeri faaliyetlerdeki karışıklıklar, enerji sağlama güvenliğindeki beklentiler ve ulaştırma sektöründe daha kaliteli petrol ürünlerine olan gereksinimin artması yer almaktadır.
Petrol fiyatları, ülke ekonomik performansını etkileyen faktörlerin başında yer almaktadır. Fiyatlarındaki artışın yüksek ve uzun süreli olması, uluslararası ekonomide aşağıdaki değişmelere neden olmaktadır.
i. Petrol ithal eden ülkelerin ödemeler dengesi bozulmaktadır,
ii. Petrol ithalatçısı konumundaki ülkelerde enflasyon ve girdi maliyetlerini arttırmakta bu durum da, işsizlik ve dolayısıyla ekonomik krize neden olmaktadır,
iii. Petrol ithalatçısı ülkelerin uluslararası rezerv gereksinimleri artmaktadır,
iv. Petrol fiyatında meydana gelen artış sonucu ortaya çıkan ticaret kayması, petrol ithal eden ülkelerden, petrol ihraç eden ülkelere doğru bir gelir transferi yaratmaktadır.
Petrol fiyatlarındaki her 10 dolarlık artış, dünya ekonomisinin büyüme hızını yaklaşık % 1 oranında düşürmekte ve fiyat artışlarının etkisi de, ortalama 3 yıl sürmektedir. Varil başına petrol fiyatlarındaki 1 dolar?lık artış, petrol ihraç eden ülkelerin milli gelirlerinin 5 milyar dolar artmasına neden olmaktadır.
Bilindiği üzere 2005 yılında petrol fiyatı, varili ortalama 70 dolara ulaşmıştı. Bu artışın başlıca nedenleri arasında; 
i. 2004 yılı başından itibaren Royal Dutch/Shell grubunun ispatlanmış petrol rezervlerinde dört kez revizyona giderek azaldığını açıklaması (revizyon sonucu Shell kendi petrol ve gaz rezevlerini % 23 aşağıya çekmiştir),
ii. Eski ABD Başkanı Bush?un enerji danışmanı Matt Simmons?un, Suudi Arabistan?ın petrol rezervlerinin tahmin edilenden çok daha önce tükeneceğini söylemesi,
iii. Irak?ın petrol üretim ve ihracatının, savaş nedeniyle boru hatlarına yönelik sabotajlar sonucu sürekli kesintiye uğraması gibi şiddet olayları,
iv. Ham petrol arzının zayıflayacağına yönelik endişeler, ABD petrol stoklarındaki azalma ve İran'a karşı nükleer çalışmaları engelleme politikası,
v.Ortadoğu?da yeni bir terörist saldırı yaşanacağına ilişkin beklenti,
vi. Venezuella?da yaşanan siyasi istikrarsızlık nedeniyle üretimin aksaması ve en son Meksika Körfezinde ortaya çıkan tayfunların etkisi,
vii. Başta ABD, üin ve Hindistan olmak üzere gelişmiş ülkelerin ve gelişmekte olan ülkelerin petrole olan bağımlılıklarının giderek artması, yer almaktadır.
Birincil enerji tüketimindeki trendleri belirleyen petrol fiyatı, günümüzde varili ortalama 100 dolara ulaşarak rekor düzeye çıkmıştır. Bu artışın önde gelen nedenleri;
i. Türkiye'nin PKK?ya yönelik olarak, Irak'ın kuzeyine bir sınır ötesi harekat düzenleme ve/veya ekonomik ambargo uygulama olasılığının, meclisten geçen tezkereyle birlikte giderek kuvvetlenmesi, buna karşılık Irak Meclis Başkanı Mahmud El Meşedani'nin Türkiye'nin ekonomik yaptırım uygulaması durumunda, hükümetinin de boru hattıyla Irak'ın kuzeyinden Ceyhan'a yapılan petrol sevkiyatını durduracağını ifade etmesi ve ABD'nin yeni yaptırım programı, küresel petrol piyasasını tedirgin etmektedir
ii. Kuzey yarımkürede kış mevsimi yaklaşırken, dünya petrolünün dörtte birini tüketen ABD'de beklenmedik bir şekilde petrol stoklarının 5 milyon varil azalmasına bağlı olarak, enerji sıkıntısı yaşanabileceği korkusunu arttırması,
iii. ABD'nin İran'a karşı yeni yaptırımlar getirerek tutumunu sertleştirmesi,
iv. Afrika'nın en büyük petrol ihracatçısı olan Nijerya'da petrol üretim alanlarındaki artan şiddet eylemleri,
v. ABD Merkez Bankası?nın faiz indirimi sonucu diğer merkez bankaları ile birlikte piyasalara para sürmesi, petrol fiyatını % 30, altını ise % 20 oranında arttırmıştır.
vi. OPEC'in kayıtsızlığı sonucu, fiyatlardaki artışın önüne geçmesi için yapılan üretim artışı yönünde yapılan baskılar da işe yaramamaktadır. OPEC?in son olarak günlük petrol üretimini 500 bin varil artırması kararının, fiyatlar üzerinde çok etkili olmayacağı düşünülmektedir.
Uluslararası petrol fiyatları genellikle yılın ikinci yarısında zirve yaptıktan sonra, mevsimlik düşüşe geçmektedir. Ancak bu yılın Eylül ayının ortasından itibaren, uluslararası petrol fiyatları yukarıda belirtilen nedenler sonucu, sürekli yükselmiştir. ABD Enerji Bakanlığının tahminlerine göre, 2007 yılında küresel açıdan günlük ham petrol tüketim miktarının 857 milyon varile, 2008 yılında da 871 milyon varile ulaşması beklenmektedir. Bu tüketime karşın 2007 yılı üretim miktarı 846.4 milyon varil ve 2008 yılında da 971 milyon varile çıkacağı tahmin edilmektedir. Buna göre, arz yetersizliği sonucu fiyatlardaki artış eğiliminin 2008 yılına kadar süreceği ve fiyatın da 100-110 dolar düzeylerine ulaşacağı düşünülmektedir.
Günümüze kadar yapılan çeşitli araştırmalar, Türkiye?nin petrol açısından yeterli düzeyde rezerve henüz daha sahip olmadığını ortaya koymaktadır. Anadolu?nun çok kıvrımlı ve kırıklı, engebeli, karmaşık bir jeolojik yapıya sahip olması Türkiye?de petrol arama çalışmalarını zorlaştırmakta ve arama maliyetlerini yükselmektedir. 
Türkiye?nin petrol ithalatının değeri petrol fiyatlarıyla doğru orantılı olarak değişmesine rağmen, ithalatın metrik ton olarak tersi bir seyir izlemiştir. Diğer bir ifadeyle; petrol fiyatları yükseldiğinde daha az, düştüğünde daha fazla petrol ithal edilmiş, ancak petrol talebi fiyatlara karşı esnek olmadığı için ithalatın değeri fiyatlara bağlı olarak değişmiştir. Türkiye?de ham petrol ihracatı üretimin çok kısıtlı olması nedeniyle, çok düşük düzeyde gerçekleştirilmekte ve süreklilik göstermemektedir.
Türkiye?nin petrol tüketimi % 44 ile toplam enerji tüketimi içinde en büyük paya sahiptir. Türkiye ortalama yılda 25 milyon ton ham petrol tüketmekte ve toplam tüketiminin % 89?unu da ithal etmektedir. Türkiye?nin ham petrol ve petrol türevlerinin ithalatına ödediği döviz miktarı yılda ortalama 10 milyar dolar düzeyindedir. 
Petrol fiyatlarında son yıllarda gözlenen artışlar, Türkiye?nin petrol faturasını arttırmaktadır. Enerji güvenliğinin, ekonomik ve giderek ulusal güvenliğin ayrılmaz bir unsuru haline gelmesinden dolayı, petrol fiyatlarının geleceğe yönelik seyri, herkes tarafından yakından izlenmektedir. Ancak diğer bir yönden bakıldığında, yüksek petrol fiyatları yabancı yatırımcıların daha fazla risk alarak, daha fazla yatırım yapması ihtimalini de ortaya çıkarmaktadır. Türkiye bu ortamı kendine çevirecek önlemleri hemen almak zorundadır.
Türkiye?nin enerji kullanım yapısı incelendiğinde petrol kullanımının dünya ortalamasına yakın olduğu görülmektedir. Türkiye petrol kaynakları yönünden zengin bir ülke değildir. Toplam enerji tüketiminin yaklaşık yarısını kapsayan petrolün öncelikle kendi öz kaynaklarımızdan sağlanması petrol arama stratejimizin ana hedefi olmalıdır. 
Bu hedefe ulaşmak için; petrol arama ve üretim yatırımlarının arttırılması, risk paylaşımı, know-how teknolojileri, yabancı sermaye transferi amaçlanmalı daha geniş ve derin alanlarda arama yapılmalı keşfi yapılmamış sahaların yanı sıra etrafımızı çevreleyen denizlerde de arama faaliyetlerinin devam ettirilmesi gereklidir. 
Daha önceki yıllara keşfedilmiş petrol sahalarındaki üretimi arttırmak için yeni üretim kuyularının açılması ve bunların üretim performanslarının arttırılması için çalışmalar yapılmalıdır. Türkiye?de halen üretim yapılan petrol sahalarının % 80?i ağır petrol içermekte ve bu petrollerin çoğu üretilmeden rezervde kalmaktadır. üretimi arttırıcı yöntemlerin uygulanması ve varili 10-15 dolara mal olabilecek olan bu petrollerin üretimiyle ekonomimize büyük katkı sağlanmış olacaktır. Buna ek olarak, petrol kullanımında verimliliğe ve tasarrufa da gereken önemin verilmesi gereklidir.
Uluslararası petrol ticaretinde el değiştirme çoğu kez, kıtalararası ve denizaşırı nitelikte olduğundan, taşıma güzergahları gittikçe önem kazanmaktadır. Türkiye gerek Orta Doğu gerekse, Orta Asya (Kuzey Kafkasya ve Hazar Bölgesi) petrollerinin dünya piyasalarına ulaştırılması konusunda kritik ve stratejik bir konuma sahiptir. Bu konumun getirdiği avantajı çok iyi bir şekilde kullanarak Türkiye?nin bu sektörde önemli bir oyuncu konumuna gelmesi mümkündür. Transit ülke olma avantajının yanı sıra, transit taşınan petrolden Türkiye?nin ihtiyacının daha ucuza karşılaması olasılığı da mevcuttur.
KAYNAKüA
Bayraç H.Naci (2007), ?Uluslararası Petrol Piyasasının Ekonomik Analizi?
http://www.turksam.org/tr/yazilar.asp?kat=28&yazi=1156
Bayraç H.Naci (2007), ?Türkiye?de Petrol Sektörünün Yapısal Analizi? http://www.turksam.org/tr/yazilar.asp?kat=27&yazi=1343
http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/news/423486.asp
http://turkish.cri.cn/281/2007/10/30/[email protected]
http://www.patronlardunyasi.com/news...l.php?id=35420
http://www.cnnturk.com/EKONOMI/DUNYA...haberID=399192
http://haber.mynet.com/detail_news/?...te=01Kasim2007
http://www.dunyagazetesi.com.tr/news...04&dept_id=600
http://www.cnnturk.com/EKONOMI/DUNYA...haberID=401919
http://www.voanews.com/turkish/2007-10-16-voa10.cfm 16/10/2007
http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=236286
http://www.haber3.com/haber.php?haber_id=296332
Eren Güler / hurriyet.com.tr

Yrd. Doç. Dr. H. Naci Bayraç

----------

